# 

## __

,        :
1)  ,     , ,  ..        ,   .
2)  ,       ,    . , ,  .   "",      ,     ,      ,     .
   ,    ,   ,   ,      .     ,    .    ,   ? !

----------


## SidWilson

.       .      :  , . 7.       ,      .    :      .    -       .

     -         " ",     .           , . 7.        ,   .    .      . 

 -         1.    - ,      (  ).

----------

,         ,           .   ,   .   ,   .

----------


## SidWilson

,     .
    - -       .

   ?

----------


## __

, ..     ,      ,     ?    ,     ,     (  )     ,      -,   ...

----------


## spiroksi

-      .        .      .

----------

.     . ,         -    .       .    -     ,  ,       .
  :  -   7-       .

----------


## SidWilson

,         ,        (    ).      .

    .       :     :    ,  ,  "", .  7.       .

,   ,    -     .   -   .        .
     ,    . ,       .

  ,       .

----------


## __

?

      ...   -  20 000.      ,   ,  ,    ,    ,     .       
http://forum.klerk.ru/attachment.php...1&d=1326127520
 . 40 000. +   +   ,        , ** 3-   !!!    ,     .

----------


## __

?      ?  ?     .
  ,    .       36 000.   , 15          100 000.     ,   ,   .    ,    ()

----------


## SidWilson

-   .     .  20 000 .        .        .
   1.    -    .   .      ,   ,  .

----------


## __

.   ?   ,   ,    ?   ?

----------


## SidWilson

.       ,      .

----------

(  )     .   .       .

----------

,       .     ,  ,        .     ?

----------

(    .)    ,      ( ).  .        2 .   200 .      !!!!!        14        .     ,            .    ...   . . , .,   ..

----------

?

----------


## yez

,            .   !!!!!

----------

,   



> (    .)    ,      ( ).  .        2 .   200 .      !!!!!        14        .     ,            .    ...   . . , .,   ..

----------

,    .       (   , )(2 .),    ,   ,   200 .       .    ,   .             .      !!! !!! 


> ?

----------

! :yes:  
 1.        . -.    ?      -      ""  ?
 2.   (  31.12.2014)    ..    -       !..   ,  ,    .     -         .
 3.    . ...

----------


## 72

> -         .


    ???      ?      !
            ,     .

----------


## 83

!  .     .       .    ,   .    . ..   ,           ,  ,  .   ,   .  :            ?            .          ,     ,    ,    .

----------


## Honig

, ,   .      2008 .     , , . .      .      - ..     2001 .   ,  ?  .

----------


## spiroksi

> 2008 .     , , . .      .      - ..     2001 .   ,  ?  .


   " ".       .   ,     .   .

----------

!
     20-30%  ,         ?

----------


## spiroksi

. - , - .  , ,  ...     :Smilie:

----------

> . - , - .  , ,  ...


 !

----------

!               ,       .       ,      ?   -  ,    ,    -       ?? !

----------


## spiroksi

- .      .      .



> ?


     "  "     : ,   .  "" - .

----------


## Natliy

!

         .
    .       ().

  ?      - . ?

.pdf

----------


## spiroksi

,  ,         300 ..        .     .   ,  -         ,     "".    ,     .

----------


## Natliy

!
  300 .

----------

?   !                        


> (  )     .   .       .


 


> (  )     .   .       .

----------

!
  .
     .  .     ,   . 
       ?

  .
    () ,          ?
!

----------


## doubtpoint

(     ).

     .          .        /.

        -   .         (.    ).

----------


## 210177

,    ?        ,    300 .

----------


## BigMyke

:
 ,   6   3 :  2  (68),    (32,5)   (35). ,    3 .      (1,21,2 ),     .   ?
    ,       (  )   (  .   ,  , ?)?
      3   ?          .

   :          ( ,  -  ,     ,     ) -        ?

----------


## spiroksi

1.  ,   .
2. 


> ( ,  -  ,     ,     ) -


 .

----------


## BigMyke

!

----------


## Saltiga

:     ,  " " (  . 5.3 )
     ,     2006     . 5.3 2006. -   ?  , ,   10  ,     ..     2015, ?

----------


## spiroksi

,           .          -    " ".

----------


## Saltiga

1982 .     )
  -   -  1989,    1988.   () -    2006 (        2001,     2   ).
,      ?

----------


## BigMyke

.
     :
-     2 ;
-  .  (350  );
-    (  ).

)

----------

, :  /        (  ,   ).        " ".     ,  ,  .  :   (   ),  . 200 .      . ,     .  . ,     .    .

----------


## spiroksi

-  .     . 



> " ".


  ?   ?  ?



> ,  ,  .


    ?   ,   .    .     .     15.07.2015 !



> . 200 .


  2  350 .

----------

> -  .     .


   ?   :       -   ,  ,  ,   .    .  ,    ..  .  200 .      ,    .    .           .    ,    .

----------

2017             ?
       ,    .

----------


## Mahorka

2017 .  ,        ( - ).   ,                  ( ,   ..),     ,      .          ,      :Smilie: )  ,     ,    .,       -  .     .   ,       .        ?

----------


## spiroksi

,        "".  ,       ,   -,  .    ,      - ""  :yes:  ,  .    - .
    -

----------

